# https ruft nur default auf



## Gudy (7. September 2006)

Hi,
wenn ich eien Subdomain auf meinem Webserver aufrufe, lande ich beim aufruf über https immer im default. ICh muss wohl nicht sagen das es bei "normalen" http aufrufen keine Probleme gibt. 

Jemand eine Idee


----------



## nXX (7. September 2006)

Eigener Webserver oder gemieteter Webspace? Wenn zweiteres, welcher Anbieter, wenn ersteres, welche Webserversoftware?


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2006)

Dürfete (wenn es sich um Apache handelt) an der RewriteRule liegen


----------

